# FireWire DVD writer with new driver stack

## Massimo B.

Hello,

with the legacy driver stack this dvd writer was working.

The firewire hard drive is already working with the new stack and gives far better performance and less errors than with the legacy driver stack so I would like to stay with that.

Which modules are required? Following modules are up:

```
# lsmod |grep firewire

firewire_ohci          26564  0 

firewire_sbp2          15652  0 

firewire_core          49260  2 firewire_ohci,firewire_sbp2

crc_itu_t               1688  1 firewire_core

scsi_mod              108208  3 sg,sd_mod,firewire_sbp2
```

 Do I additionally need the SCSI cd-rom Module sr_mod? Well that did not help.

Switching on the device only logs this:

```
[kernel] firewire_core: phy config: card 0, new root=ffc1, gap_count=5

[kernel] firewire_sbp2: fw1.0: reconnected to LUN 0000 (0 retries)
```

Moreover gscanbus refuses to work without old raw1394 which should be replaced by the new stack and I did not find any replacement for that monitoring tool.

When both stacks are built as modules, can both be used concurrently?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Massimo,

do you know this useful website? 

Maybe the information helps you to take the right decition / configuration.

http://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration

I've taken the link out of the kernel conf help, which is also helpful. The is more info than shown below.

```

FireWire driver stack (FIREWIRE) 

CONFIG_FIREWIRE: 

This is the new-generation IEEE 1394 (FireWire) driver stack 

a.k.a. Juju, a new implementation designed for robustness and 

simplicity. 

See http://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration 

for information about migration from the older Linux 1394 stack 

to the new driver stack. 

To compile this driver as a module, say M here: the module will be 

called firewire-core. 

Symbol: FIREWIRE [=m] 

Prompt: FireWire driver stack 

Defined at drivers/firewire/Kconfig:9 

Depends on: PCI [=y] || BROKEN [=n] 

Location: 

-> Device Drivers 

-> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

Selects: CRC_ITU_T [=y] 

```

Much success, Andy.

----------

